# The Fappening Is Now Wrestling Related



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Melina and Velvet Sky pictures have leaked.


Source?


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't really post them here but check out /r/wrestlewiththeplot on Reddit.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh velvet and Melina look good too.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's all fake..


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

LOL no they haven't.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

They were removed but they're still out there.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's all fake..


No, just the breasts.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> LOL no they haven't.


Yes, they have.


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope they haven't. Nice try though.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

TomTom94 said:


> Nope they haven't. Nice try though.


Well, if you're blind I can't help you.

Edit: They're also on Twitter.


----------



## HardySky0504 (Aug 24, 2014)

Are they real?


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

HardySky0504 said:


> Are they real?


Most images you can search for on Google and find the original pictures. Nothing shows up for these images and with the amount of leaks recently, I would say they're real.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Most images you can search for on Google and find the original pictures. Nothing shows up for these images and with the amount of leaks recently, I would say they're real.


Hard to tell, IF they're fake they're really good fakes.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

They look very legit. The Velvet one is probably just an older picture of her, since she has the small tat below her shoulder, and not the horrendous tat that covers it now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

KANA Lock said:


> They look very legit. The Velvet one is probably just an older picture of her, since she has the small tat below her shoulder, and not the horrendous tat that covers it now.


Wait what, they've leaked Velvet pics now? :faint:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Velvet has her older arm tattoo seem real.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't seem to find these.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

seen them
would look again
might even save them


----------



## Evilmatic (Jul 26, 2004)

First Jennifer, now Velvet. Whoever leaked these is my hero..


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I have to admit they look pretty real. I still don't believe it though and to be honest I don't think they're anything to be excited about.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

If only we can get some Nikki Bella and Paige leaks.

I'd be :wall.


----------



## TomTom94 (Oct 18, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I have to admit they look pretty real. I still don't believe it though and to be honest I *don't think they're anything to be excited about*.


This. I mean come on, no ass shots? Boooo.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone sent me these leaked shots of Velvet and Melina please for investigation purposes of course lol.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

And then you can send them to me so I can double check your work.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I just saw the pics on reddit, and boy they look real to me. It looks like a older pic of Velvet, before she got her tattoo, and Melina look spot on with hers. If they are not real, one of the best jobs I've seen lol.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Evilmatic said:


> First Jennifer, now Velvet. Whoever leaked these is my hero..


For me it first Kate now Velvet. Hoping for Trish.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> For me it first Kate now Velvet. Hoping for Trish.


People are saying they are fake, but I bet people were saying the same thing about the leaks from celebs yesterday lol.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The Velvet Sky one :sodone


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just going to say this. 

It wouldn't surprise me if the Velvet pic was released by Velvet. Trying to capitalize on the celebrity leaks and with the way she carries herself in the wrestling business it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Apparently both her and Melina's pic originated on a wrestling forum (Possibly F4W/Wrestling Observer) and were re-posted on a celeb forum.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

PG versions


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

mb1025 said:


> Just going to say this.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the Velvet pic was released by Velvet. Trying to capitalize on the celebrity leaks and with the way she carries herself in the wrestling business it kind of makes sense.


I don't know. She seemed pretty adamant against ever doing full nudity. She said she would never do Playboy.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Who cares if she released herself, she didn't asked for money or anything like that.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Velvet kada


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Melina :kobe6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Search 'Melina' in the searchbar

Then Sort by : New

It's the second result 

:yum:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas

Hopefully we get more.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow 

Melina>Velvet

better boob job too


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow you guys have no shame in being voyeurs do you?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Eva Marie next please!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

mb1025 said:


> Just going to say this.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the Velvet pic was released by Velvet. Trying to capitalize on the celebrity leaks and with the way she carries herself in the wrestling business it kind of makes sense.


I said the same thing in my thread. It's a brilliant idea. I hope a dozen celebs jump on the train.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Whoever released the Velvet pic deserves to be president of the galaxy.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit...Melina...10/10


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I've finally seen Melina naked.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, I never would've thought Melina would look better than Velvet naked dayummmmmmm.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina tho!:sodone


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

After all the build up its kind of meh


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

any chance of more divas leaks?: :bow:ex::cool2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Damn, I never would've thought Melina would look better than Velvet naked dayummmmmmm.


it's the boobs while both have tit jobs melina's is easily better and look more natural:yum:

velvet's boobs look ridiculously fake kind of a turn off she looked hotter with clothes on


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Melina... good god almighty.

:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder will we get more diva leaks? From what I've seen, many of them use iPhones :mark:


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY MY DICK IS BROKEN IN HALF

#FAPPENING


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Melina hot but no way hotter then Velvet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kind of disappointed in Velvet's, no pussy shot or ass shot just a side grainy shot of her tits. Also is it me or does her tits seem smaller than they actually are? Or is it just the lighting and angle thats making them seem smaller?

Are we 100% sure these are real anyways? Kind of weird they're leaked a day after all the celeb leaks when Velvet and Melina wasn't included on the list of people that was hacked. Could be just some guy trying to fool the wrestling community by posting these right after the celeb leaks so we think they are definitely real.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

That Melina pic....:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Impolite said:


> Wow you guys have no shame in being voyeurs do you?


Considering the amount of house show candids and GIFs getting as many close-ups as possible, no.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Kind of disappointed in Velvet's, no pussy shot or ass shot just a side grainy shot of her tits. Also is it me or does her tits seem smaller than they actually are? Or is it just the lighting and angle thats making them seem smaller?
> 
> Are we 100% sure these are real anyways? Kind of weird they're leaked a day after all the celeb leaks when Velvet and Melina wasn't included on the list of people that was hacked. Could be just some guy trying to fool the wrestling community by posting these right after the celeb leaks so we think they are definitely real.


Looks real I think it an older velvet pic before recent boob job.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Impolite said:


> Wow you guys have no shame in being voyeurs do you?


Is it really voyeurism when they uploaded them to Apple's public servers? If you're dumb enough to upload your stuff to the cloud... you're just dumb. Even without the public finding the back door wide open-- everything you upload or send via facebook, gmail, snapchat, etc is being cataloged and saved by the companies and the NSA. Somebody somewhere is already fapping to your secret pics.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has Velvet commented on the leaked photo yet?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Melina Perez pic :krillin :kobedat


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

PM please.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

don't know about Velvet Sky but if the Melina one is a fake this is the best photoshop job i'v never see









too bad the big is not large


----------



## Afterlife (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

can someone link me plz? pm me a link? cant find it

cheers


----------



## Chackslegend (Sep 2, 2014)

Edit: Err I messed up.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Somebodies gonna have to PM me these links. I can't find the ones talked about in here, the ones about Jennifer Lawrence or any of the supposed ton of hacked celeb photos.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Somebodies gonna have to PM me these links. I can't find the ones talked about in here, the ones about Jennifer Lawrence or any of the supposed ton of hacked celeb photos.


I can't find them either. Please help!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol there's a fake Eva one too.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> I can't find them either. Please help!!


reddit


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Melina :trips7 :trips5


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Velvet Sky...wow.

I'm speechless.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Both are very nice and look very legit to me


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Melina naked is something I have wanted to see for a while, and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NasNYG567 said:


> Melina naked is something I have wanted to see for a while, and it didn't disappoint.


Yeah Melina looks freaking amazing.

Velvet has always been the number 1 chick i've wanted to see naked, i can't say that i hate it but i wish it was more current with the boob job and some pussy would have been nice.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Afterlife said:


> They aren't public, they are virtual private storage lockers. Still stupid though to upload sex tapes and pics to a digital online platform, private or not... assuming they don't want people to see


Public enough I wouldn't put my dick in it, lol. The very fact that Apple saves the pictures on a server should deter people from buying their product. People still aren't getting it though-- APPLE, THE COMPANY YOU PAY, ARE SAVING YOUR PHOTOS AND REFUSE DELETE THEM, EVER. Everyone just jumped on board and handed over their self shot porn to Apple, and paid them to take it. It's so absurd.

*Just everybody wait until The Fappening 2-- when several hundred gigs of the public's porn gets dumped in alphabetical order.*


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Velvet f'ing Sky.

:bigphil


----------



## budgie88 (Sep 4, 2014)

sorry :$


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Edit that before you get caught :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Melina

:homer :nice :baderas :trips5 :sodone :wall


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Melina looks spectacular.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Melina does not look good to me at all. Perhaps I was spoiled with the (natural) excellent bodies of Jennifer Lawrence or Victoria Justice in this leak, but those bolted on tits are not very nice to look at.


----------



## gothic_hobbit (Aug 27, 2007)

Bolt on tits are horrible.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Im late to the thread. Can anyone please send me a link or something to the pics?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Layla. You best have some ass and tits stocked somewhere on that phone of yours :bigphil


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If only there were pics of Steph, Summer Rae and Renee out there.....

:trips5:trips5:trips5


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

PM me links and I will reply with more of my signature. :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> If only there were pics of Steph, Summer Rae and Renee out there.....
> 
> :trips5:trips5:trips5


Especially Renee :zayn3


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there anybody with a conscience on this forum?

No, who needs a conscience?! There's nothing wrong with enabling the invasion of others' privacy so long as there is fapping involved! I mean, it's fapping! :dance

Maybe if you thought about it for a bit, you would realize that the reason why you will never, ever be with a woman like that is because you touch yourself while pretending to have sex with still pictures of a private nature that were illegally obtained. Nooooo, there's nothing wrong, weird, perverted, immature about any of that at all. I mean, it's fapping!

INB4 someone calls me self-righteous. Having a conscience doesn't make you self-righteous. It makes you a psychologically stable, functional adult with at least a little bit of *EMPATHY*.

Not that anyone cares, but this will be my last post on this forum. This is even lower than the lowest of lows that we usually see around here. Celebrate, why don't you? Yes, this is the end, for real. I feel no need to respond to any of the supposedly clever (but really not) ways you will insult me for saying all of this. 

You prove by every word you type that you have very little to look forward to in life, which makes whatever jabs you take to be pithy victories over an entire epoch of perpetual fail.

And, NO, you fapping to stolen pictures isn't about evolution (though it demonstrates handily that atheism is little more than an excuse for bad behavior). It's about conceited perversion. You're all sick, but too pathologically self-assured to understand just how badly.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Is there anybody with a conscience on this forum?
> 
> No, who needs a conscience?! There's nothing wrong with enabling the invasion of others' privacy so long as there is fapping involved! I mean, it's fapping! :dance
> 
> ...


Leave some of your IQ points for us on your way out.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> And, NO, you fapping to stolen pictures isn't about evolution.


I dunno, I grew a third leg.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Whoever came up with the term "The Fappening" to describe celebrity nude pic leaks, I owe you a beer. Genius.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone PM the links


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Silly women shouldn't have taken mucky pictures of themselves in the first place.

Vanity just got you in trouble, for once.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> Silly women shouldn't have taken mucky pictures of themselves in the first place.
> 
> Vanity just got you in trouble, for once.


And put it on iCloud of all things...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I was disappointed there was no Kelly Kelly/Barbie Blank - you know she must have a shitload of nude selfies.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Velvet has such a freaking amazing body, it's almost unreal!

To be expected in the cartoon world of wrestling though


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

I was crossing all my fingers and toes this would mean Kelly Kelly


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Is there anybody with a conscience on this forum?
> 
> No, who needs a conscience?! There's nothing wrong with enabling the invasion of others' privacy so long as there is fapping involved! I mean, it's fapping! :dance
> 
> ...


*tips fedora*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Wonderllama said:


> I was crossing all my fingers and toes this would mean Kelly Kelly


Me Too.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> If only there were pics of Steph, Summer Rae and Renee out there.....
> 
> :trips5:trips5:trips5





NastyYaffa said:


> Especially Renee :zayn3




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/506697948365725697
:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

All these Divas are nice but but......no naked Randy Orton?



The ONE person you want to see nude and there's nothing


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

mblonde09 said:


> I was disappointed there was no Kelly Kelly/Barbie Blank - you know she must have a shitload of nude selfies.


Why don't you try to hack her yourself? If she's as stupid as she looks then her password is probably "password" or "barbieblank1".


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Why don't you try to hack her yourself? If she's as stupid as she looks then her password is probably "password" or "barbieblank1".


But Kelly really don't look stupid.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> All these Divas are nice but but......no naked Randy Orton?
> 
> 
> 
> The ONE person you want to see nude and there's nothing


Well you get to see him holding shirtless dudes wearing nothing but his underwear every week. You're the lucky one here.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

My Sig!My Sig!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

theBeastlyBest said:


> My Sig!My Sig!!


who is that


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

theBeastlyBest said:


> My Sig!My Sig!!


:lenny2


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> who is that


Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

i need to see these melina pics, someone pm me them please


----------



## vladimirpietrov (Sep 16, 2014)

I wonder if there will be pics of Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## vladimirpietrov (Sep 16, 2014)

It now appears they have hacked photos of Dixie Carter that she was sending to her
husband.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

vladimirpietrov said:


> It now appears they have hacked photos of Dixie Carter that she was sending to her
> husband.


PLZ PM ME THE PICS!!!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:booklel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> PLZ PM ME THE PICS!!!


:lmao


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This was the one chance of seeing Steph nude.  .. too bad she doesnt take nude selfies. I am disappointed.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

vladimirpietrov said:


> It now appears they have hacked photos of Dixie Carter that she was sending to her
> husband.


PM me the pictures please!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Was the Dixie photos bull?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*We need confirmation people!!!!*

btw, melina looked amazing


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I thought they looked real to me. 

The biggest question is Did Trish ever do any kinda photos back in 2000-3? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

PM me these too id really Like to see these too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vladimirpietrov (Sep 16, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> PLZ PM ME THE PICS!!!



Reddit has pulled them, but they may still be up at uselessjunk.com.

I know the Velvet Sky pics are still up, but any websites putting them
up are getting lawyer letters asking to remove.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

got zero results for Dixie.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

vladimirpietrov said:


> It now appears they have hacked photos of Dixie Carter that she was sending to her
> husband.


Please PM me the pics


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well id say its Melina for sure but i didnt get the dixie one or velvets

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Please PM me the pics


They don't exist. Either that dude is lying or the pics are faker than the idea of Dixie having a fully functioning brain.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DemBoy said:


> They don't exist. *Either that dude is lying or the pics are faker than the idea of Dixie having a fully functioning brain*.


:booklel


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

So the only ones that were leaked were the 1 velvet and 1 melina photo right?

or there are more divas that had leaked photos?


----------



## WhiteRoomLegion (Aug 13, 2014)

just_one said:


> So the only ones that were leaked were the 1 velvet and 1 melina photo right?
> 
> or there are more divas that had leaked photos?


There's been Layla, Kelly Kelly, Eva Marie, and Michelle McCool but they could be fakes. Apparently there's Melina videos too.

https://twitter.com/facelesswwe
This is the guy that's been posting them (or one of them).


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

WhiteRoomLegion said:


> There's been Layla, Kelly Kelly, Eva Marie, and Michelle McCool but they could be fakes. Apparently there's Melina videos too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/facelesswwe
> This is the guy that's been posting them (or one of them).


Don't even give that guy attention. That's all he wants and after reading a few of his tweets he seems pretty delusional.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't find any but the 1 Velvet and 1 Melina photo, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WhiteRoomLegion said:


> There's been Layla, Kelly Kelly, Eva Marie, and Michelle McCool but they could be fakes. Apparently there's Melina videos too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/facelesswwe
> This is the guy that's been posting them (or one of them).


:vince4

I love you


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly? gotta take a look


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

WhiteRoomLegion said:


> There's been Layla, Kelly Kelly, Eva Marie, and Michelle McCool but they could be fakes. Apparently there's Melina videos too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/facelesswwe
> This is the guy that's been posting them (or one of them).


Let's see them, but sounds dubious to say the least.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Gonns check that out the.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Everything other than the first pic of Velvet and Melina is fake.

Jesus, you'd have to be an idiot to be fooled by that Twitter account. The pics he claims are Melina and Layla don't look a thing like them.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

They're like 35, what are they doing sending nudes? They do look super good though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

So far, Melina Perez and Velvet Sky have been the only two wrestlers who were victims of The Fappening I.

As for The Fappening II: Lita? Trish Stratus? Kelly Kelly (Barbie Blank)? New MILF Stacy Keibler, perhaps??? STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Id love to see Lita & Trish 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

I want to see eve torres, Kelly Kelly, nikki bella, Stephanie and miesha tate.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

Personally, I'd like to see any leaked Amy Dumas (Lita) nudes; that _very_ blink-and-miss breast shot on Raw several years ago was just a small taste. After all...she and I both live in the Atlanta area, you know.

But of course, it would be a JOYOUS day if any from Stacy Keibler surface; just like those with Jennifer Lawrence, sales of hand lotion and Kleenex will skyrocket!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly leak would be...:faint:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kelly Kelly leak would be...:faint:


Indeed kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kelly Kelly leak would be...:faint:


Amen


Would love to see some Kaitlyn also.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Go ask kelly kelly for her email then try to change her password. Get a copy of elcomsoft's EPPB. That's how those morons got all those celebrity pictures. Anyone can do it with a little effort! :bo


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

AJ LEE HAS BEEN LEAKED (I was surprised when i saw her name in the latest update, 1 pic similar deal to Velvet + Melina) PM ME FOLKS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> AJ LEE HAS BEEN LEAKED (I was surprised when i saw her name in the latest update) PM ME FOLKS


this guy :ti


----------



## FarAway1 (Sep 21, 2014)

AJ is real. just wait for me to get 10 posts


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Nocturnal send the Link or the pics to me. I dont even Like aj but ill take a look.

Id love to see. 

Trish her early years with the HUGE Boobs & Huge ass OMG. Id have to choke the chicken.

Lita now or Like 05& up. Them huge tits the first 2 been a fanstasy for years.

Sable just to piss of Lesnar 

Kaitlyn

Nikki

Debra

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Nocturnal said:


> AJ LEE HAS BEEN LEAKED (I was surprised when i saw her name in the latest update, 1 pic similar deal to Velvet + Melina) PM ME FOLKS


You got a link? 

Need proof


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

The AJ one looks kinda fake. Does anyone know if AJ has a tattoo above her upper leg/vag :lol

Someone should tweet Punk and see if he'll threaten to punch you in the face.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Someone PM me the AJ pic


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't find where to attach the pic in a PM. Looks like her. I got it on a torrent. So many seeders it downloads in seconds. Search Fappening 2.0 or look for fappening with today's date.


----------



## Evilmatic (Jul 26, 2004)

Saw the AJ pic.. Looks fake to me, but it could be real.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Evilmatic said:


> Saw the AJ pic.. Looks fake to me, but it could be real.


I'm 50/50 on how real it is. Looks quite possible. I tried image hosting sites and it won't upload.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...I'll bite. someone send me a link.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw the "AJ" pic and it's clearly fake. Looks really nothing like her lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I need to see this AJ pic for you know...science


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Wrestlingrevealed claims it is a fake. I would say there is reasonable doubt.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

Of all the hundreds of pics from the Divas shoots over the last 15 years or so, there may have been plenty of outtakes that were for Vince's (and many male WWE employees') eyes only. I wouldn't be surprised if any of them surface as well (especially of Sable's from the "Sable Unleashed" video).


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

There's a better chance of Punk having nudes than AJ having the confidence to take a nude picture for someone.


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it's that porn star that looks like AJ


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Clearly not her.

umm..


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

The girl in that pic is an ugly version of AJ Lee.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I remember seeing an edited version of AJ's entrance video with the that porn star in it and people were trying to pass it off that it was AJ back then too.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

It's amazing how there are so many pornstars these days that you can find a porn look-alike for pretty much every celebs.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

For fuck's sake, why can't some clip of Stephanie getting bukkake'd get leaked?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:ti


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> The girl in that pic is an ugly version of AJ Lee.


Looks the same to me :waffle


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

That AJ shit was proven fake ages ago.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

bleach said:


> Looks the same to me :waffle


Not gonna start with the "she is ugly to me" shit, *IMO* that pornstar is the uglier version of her.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

As it stands right now the only wrestling related we have had is Velvet and Melina.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If anyone cares. That pic of AJ has been around for over a year now.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Id love to see steph from Like 04 with dem huge titties

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Im not sure what would be a bigger Hit here. 

Steph

Lita 

Trish?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Im not sure what would be a bigger Hit here.
> 
> Steph
> 
> ...


Paige :agree:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:rudy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige :agree:


Paige would be a huge hit, but I wouldn't want it to happen since it could threaten her push if something leaked.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno a Paige leak would be awesome but also could be the end of her, AJ leak on the other hand :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Damien said:


> I dunno a Paige leak would be awesome but also could be the end of her, AJ leak on the other hand :mark:


If only the wwe still did the Playboy shoots. :yum:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Closest you can get to titty pics of Trish is that wet t-shirt video from around the time she signed with the WWF in 2000.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well ill hold out hope for Lita,trish, steph & say sable or stacy 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I dont see the huge attraction to paige? 
Id rather see Naomi or Cameron.

I wouldnt have minded seeing Askana

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Hoping for Kelly Kelly or Trish.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Hoping for Kelly Kelly or Trish.


Kelly Kelly leak would be godly kada


----------



## vladimirpietrov (Sep 16, 2014)

For those so inclined, there are a lot of new photos of "the Fappening" that are out in the last
couple of days. But they are being removed fast. 

Or so I have been told (I do not look at such things).


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

HankHill_85 said:


> Closest you can get to titty pics of Trish is that wet t-shirt video from around the time she signed with the WWF in 2000.


There actually is a Trish nude pic out where you can see her tits but she's in a fishnet. I know because I saved it in my phone.:side:


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Cm12punk if u could send that pic to me. I wanna see. 

Also someone send me these other pics as Long as they Chicks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vladimirpietrov (Sep 16, 2014)

More news- uselessjunk has posted some photos of AJ Lee (check their forums search "Jennifer
Lawrence"). Some there are saying they are real, some say fakes.

And, in other news, WWE is taking a page from the NBA, and their new slogan is "WWE Action
Is Faptastic"!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

vladimirpietrov said:


> More news- uselessjunk has posted some photos of AJ Lee (check their forums search "Jennifer
> Lawrence"). Some there are saying they are real, some say fakes.
> 
> And, in other news, WWE is taking a page from the NBA, and their new slogan is "WWE Action
> Is Faptastic"!


Looks fake :side:


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

Wowza. Very nice, Velvet. That a young Vel Vel?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Velvet so overrated.

Melina tho :homer


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Melina :trips8 :trips5


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Nick hogan got hacked. Lot of pics and videos with him banging models. 

Some of the pics include him hanging out with big show and Hogan. Allegedly it included a nude pic of his mother Linda hogan.


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

Bfo4jd said:


> Allegedly it included a nude pic of his mother Linda hogan.


Thanks for the warning. This is something I definitely don't want to see...


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

They were thong pictures, not nude pics.

And a picture of the Big Show's ass.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

who the fuck takes a picture of their mom in a thong


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> who the fuck takes a picture of their mom in a thong


The son of the guy who does this with his daughter.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> The son of the guy who does this with his daughter.



Wow he gets creepier and creepier... I didnt even see that 1st pic before


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well if they are fake they are really awesome fakes because they look real to me.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've heard there's now a female version called "The Fingering", but so far, no leaks from any male wrestlers (especially John Cena, Randy Orton, Triple H, The Rock, etc.).

But I'm still waiting with baited breath for any Stacy Keibler nudes; she might have snapped some pics that were for Geoff Stults', George Clooney's, and Jared Pobre's eyes only over the years.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone send me the Linda Hogan one. I Anit scared

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Tammy Sytch has a couple of new leaked photos going around.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

How new? :clint


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New ones out?


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

the44boz said:


> Tammy Sytch has a couple of new leaked photos going around.


Let's hope they're not current.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

WRabbit said:


> Let's hope they're not current.
> 
> Unfortunately they are but she doesn't look to bad in them. You can find them at 420chan.


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

Not new. The ones Missy leaked on her website a few years ago

Edit, there is a couple if new pictures


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

The AJ Lee one is fake, AJ does not have a flower tattoo on her hip like the girl in the picture. The girl in the picture is a pornstar named Lilly Evans.

Also the newest Velvet Sky photo is not Velvet either, look at the nose it is completely different from Velvet's nose


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> The son of the guy who does this with his daughter.


IncestMania is runnin wild brother!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone PM me some new nudes k thx


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE said:


> Someone PM me some new nudes k thx


Me too!


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wrestling "divas" are usually either meh or plastic. The only nudes I would want to see would be Paige, AJ, and Stacey from her younger days.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

They revealed on an episode of Total Divas recently that Nikki Bella takes a lot of nude selfies.

Makes me pretty surprised she isn't a part of the fappening.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

I would have changed the name of the thread if I could but it doesn't matter now.

The Sunny, Velvet and Melina pics are not from The Fappening because the Fappening didn't care about women of wrestling.

The leaked pics are from elsewhere and there are others that haven't leaked.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Wrestling "divas" are usually either meh or plastic. The only nudes I would want to see would be Paige, AJ, and Stacey from her younger days.


Me too. Add Emma and Summer Rae in the list as well.


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

MERPER said:


> They revealed on an episode of Total Divas recently that Nikki Bella takes a lot of nude selfies.


Do you consider this to be a credible source?
.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

WRabbit said:


> Do you consider this to be a credible source?
> .


Well, it was her sister (Brie) and sister-in-law who said it. I don't quite get the motive they'd have to lie.

I clearly understand that the majority of the show is full of crap and lies, but what would they have to gain by lying about it?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

MERPER said:


> Well, it was her sister (Brie) and sister-in-law who said it. I don't quite get the motive they'd have to lie.
> 
> I clearly understand that the majority of the show is full of crap and lies, but what would they have to gain by lying about it?


It's Total Divas, it's a scripted show. Don't believe a thing on it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not while dating the top star she won't.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm cool with seeing that Linda Hogan one if anyone's got a link.

I'll take some MILF thong ass any way I can get it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nikki Bella taking a shit ton of nudes and perhaps sending more than half of those to John?

No shit.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Was the Sunny one worth a view?


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Ithil said:


> It's Total Divas, it's a scripted show. Don't believe a thing on it.


I believe almost nothing from the show. This I believe.

Because it's Nikki, a woman obsessed with her body, sexually-driven and in love with her fake tits.

She takes tons of selfies that she actually posts, so her taking lots of nude/topless ones and sending them to her sister and/or John is definitely believable and most likely true.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Even without the public finding the back door wide open


Dude, phrasing?


vladimirpietrov said:


> I wonder if there will be pics of Stephanie McMahon?





zkorejo said:


> This was the one chance of seeing Steph nude.  .. too bad she doesnt take nude selfies. I am disappointed.











Really? She's pretty, but those implants didn't turn out so well.


Jimshine said:


> Silly women shouldn't have taken mucky pictures of themselves in the first place.
> 
> Vanity just got you in trouble, for once.


Well, it did and it didn't. Don't blame the victim. It's not the women that hacked the accounts.


vladimirpietrov said:


> It now appears they have hacked photos of Dixie Carter that she was sending to her
> husband.


I've seen those pictures of overdue bills as well.  A nudie "T&A for TNA" calendar could make a dent in those debts.


Babyadelic said:


> They're like 35, what are they doing sending nudes?


Velvet is dating Bully Ray, who dabbled in directing porn. Dots connected.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya I'm curious on this Linda Hogan business. PM me if you got the goods.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Linda Hogan :hmm: she isn't over my 60 cut off limit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

guys, pm me some nudes.


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

is the Linda Hogan pic on Reddit?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Take a good hard look at yourselves Gents


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> Take a good hard look at yourselves Gents


JUST PM ME SOME FUCKING NUDES MAN :bron3


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Use Reddit to find them*


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

there's nothing nude about Linda on reddit.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Lots of action in this thread, got my hopes up...

and we're talking about Linda Hogan???


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> Take a good hard look at yourselves Gents


Your point? Do we not meet your precious standards?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Linda Hogan? LINDA Hogan? I'm just hoping everyone on here is confusing her with BROOKE Hogan. Who the hell would want to see nudes of Linda Hogan?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> Take a good hard look at yourselves Gents


I looked at myself and I was hard.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Any other nudes out yet? Last time I checked it was Eden Rhodes, my oh my did I get enough fappining out of her. :trips2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

eden rhodes got nudes?

PM PLEASE


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WWE said:


> eden rhodes got nudes?
> 
> PM PLEASE


THIS
GIVE ME


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SEND ME THEM EDEN PICS PLZ, if they exist. :woolcock


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw those Eden nudes a few days ago .. I figured they were fakes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> I saw those Eden nudes a few days ago .. I figured they were fakes.


PM me plz.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

The Eden pics are real, they are also pretty old. Not at all related to the fappening.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I saw the Eden pics a while back. They were incredible :trips5


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't believe that one.


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

There are Eden nudes. PM me or you can see them on reddit.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Her face in the pics? Not exactly hard to find nudes of a busty black chick. :lmao


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Her face in the pics? Not exactly hard to find nudes of a busty black chick. :lmao


Except for the matching tattoo, the mole near her belly button and the fact that the breasts look the same as they do in a separate photo where you can see her face.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn. You guys don't miss a thing.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh it's real, it's damn real. That Cody Rhodes is a lucky son of a bitch. Not only did he somehow manage to avoid getting his father's face but he's also married to that gorgeous woman.


----------

